# [solved]Błąd przy logowaniu

## Vibe

Witam,

  Mam problem przy logowaniu się przez gdm do środowiska Gnome .Mianowicie gdy wpisuję nazwę użytkownika otrzymuję komunikat:

```

Plik $HOME/.dmrc został zignorowany.Uniemożliwia to zapisanie domyślnej sesji i języka.Plik powinien należeć do użytkownika oraz mieć uprawnienia 644.Katalog $HOME użytkownika musi do niego należeć i nie może  być zapisywalny przez innych użytkowników.

```

O jakie uprawnienia chodzi i gdzie ten plik się znajduje?

Pozdrawiam i z góry szczerze dziękuję za okazaną pomoc początkującemu użytkownikowi Gentoo.  :Smile: 

ps. Info dla moderatorów - obecnie nie używam systemu Sabayon i wszystkie moje teraźniejsze posty dotyczą systemu Gentoo.   :Smile: Last edited by Vibe on Sat Feb 05, 2011 12:48 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## gexcite

Na przykład tak (jako root):

cd /home

chmod 700 TWOJ_KATALOG_DOMOWY

chmod 644 TWOJ_KATALOG_DOMOWY/.dmrc

----------

## matidz

i jeszcze by wypadalo 

chown nazwa_uzytkownika TWOJ_KATALOG_DOMOWY/.dmrc

----------

## Vibe

dziękuję za odpowiedzi.Niestety problem nie został rozwiązany a na dodatek mam teraz znacznie większy problem ponieważ nie mogę się nawet zalogować w konsoli na konto użytkownika a tym bardziej konto root.Zastosowałem się do waszych zaleceń z tym że gdy wydałem te komendy przyjmując za mój katalog domowy najpierw /home/nazwa użytkownika a później /home - nie dało to rezultatu.Wpisałem więc w konsoli

```

env 

```

aby sprawdzić zmienną $home która wskazywała na katalog root (/)

wpisałem więc wszystkie te komendy jeszcze raz przyjmując katalog domowy jako "/"

i w ten sposób nie mogę dostać się do gdm jak również zalogować na konto użytkownika.

Jednym słowem totalna klapa.Czy z konsoli awaryjnej mogę przywrócić poprzednie ustawienia?Jak mógłbym zalogować się na konto root?Przy próbie zalogowania się jako użytkownik dostaję komunikat:

```

Unable to cd to "/home/nazwa_uzytkownika"

```

Pozdrawiam i z góry bardzo dziękuję za pomoc!  :Smile: 

----------

## gexcite

daj wynik 

```
ls -l /home
```

----------

## matidz

;/

na konto roota powinienes sie zalogowac z trybu singleuser

(w bootloaderze dodajesz 0 do linijki z ladowaniem kernela) (w grubie wciskasz 'e' zeby edytowac)

----------

## Vibe

dziękuję za odpowiedzi. Wyniku polecenia:

```

ls -l /home

```

nie mogę wyświetlić ponieważ nie mogę się do żadnego konta zalogować.Zamiast Gruba używam LILO - niestety nie wiem jak do niego wejść i co zrobić abym mógł zalogować się na jakiekolwiek konto.

Pozdrawiam i jeszcze raz dziękuję za pomoc!  :Smile: 

----------

## Bastian82

Spróbuj z jakiegoś LiveCD

----------

